# Help downloading a form



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 15, 2013)

I need to download the entry form here

Win! The Marie Claire Debut Novel Award | Marie Claire

but when I do it won't let me type into it - it just has a magnifying glass instead of a cursor. I have tried copying it into a word document but that's not working, and have tried it on the ipad and that's not working either. 

Can anybody help? Even if it's just to get a copy that can be written into and I could pm my email address? 

Please...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Springs, 

It's a Jpeg, so if you are on a system with a mouse, if you right click it gives you the option to 'Save picture as...' and this downloads it onto your device. 

You should be able to click the downloaded file and get it to come up then print it. (It worked for me anyway when I tested it.) I think your supposed to print it out and write in hand all the entries. 

I can mail you the Jpeg if you are having problems.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 15, 2013)

But their submission address is an email account, so how would Springs get the part-handwritten form to them there?


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 15, 2013)

scan it back in to the computer and then attach it to the email


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, VB, that's the same as what was happening to me. I can't handwrite because as Ursa says it's a email process, and I could scan it but does everyone have a scanner (and to be honest, I'm not sure what state mine's in, there'd be a bit of dust blowing to do, first)? 

What I've done for now is copy it word for word and put an explanation at the bottom that it wouldn't save for me. I've also stuck an e-signature on it. The only thing it's missing is the logo at the top. Do you think that would do?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> But their submission address is an email account, so how would Springs get the part-handwritten form to them there?


 
Yeah that struck me as weird too, so either it's a mistake on their part and someone unwittingly put up a jpeg instead of a word document, or as Moonbat says they want you to go the long way round!

Actually I think it's the latter, because you have to sign a disclaimer at the bottom. So unless you can produce a signature electronically on the screen, printing, writing and scanning appears to be the way forward.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 15, 2013)

If you load the image into a program such as Paint, you can capture the logo and paste it into your own file.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, I suspect they do want you to print it off, hand write it, scan it, then email it. Back when I was getting contracts for short stories, I'd always have to do this. Pain in the bum!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 15, 2013)

springs said:


> What I've done for now is copy it word for word and put an explanation at the bottom that it wouldn't save for me. I've also stuck an e-signature on it. The only thing it's missing is the logo at the top. Do you think that would do?


 
I guess they're really looking for that signature - so as long as your e-signature (what's that?!) is acceptable, I don't see why not. Check with them if in doubt.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 15, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> I guess they're really looking for that signature - so as long as your e-signature (what's that?!) is acceptable, I don't see why not. Check with them if in doubt.



It's like a thing I have for work -- one of my organisation's provided me with it -- which is a copy of my signature that I can just copy and paste. It's dead snazzy but I have no idea how they did it and dread the day I hit delete instead of copy. Thanks all, sounds like the dust is being blown off the scanner. Poo.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking at the terms and conditions (*where they say you should not send your only copy* and will not accept handwritten entries), I think they expect a paper submission**. Shame they haven't given an address to which to send it.


I expect someone will ask, in the comments section, what this address is. If they don't, Springs, you'll have to do it. (You can always use a pseudonym, rather than Springs. )



** - Though they do say receipt acknowledgement is by automated email. Methinks the person who drafted the terms and conditions may not be completely computer-savvy.


----------



## jastius (Jul 15, 2013)

you can open anything up as a Microsoft word document.. there will be restrictions on the original file but then you copy it into a second document and then you can write in it.. i use it for government forms all the time like that. 

then in your email you attach it as a file..

nice contest.. wish i lived over there i would give it a shot.. i'd take that vampire thing i did for last months writing comp and just  replace the vampires with lawyers.. (same thing really...) then add three hundred pages of blarg (description of nonsense), the three requisite romantic scenes and bobs your uncle.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 15, 2013)

Lawyers... lovely blood, they have.  

That's what I normally do, Jastius, but it's not liking it. I am scanning as we speak. I will send both that and the e-copy I made to them with an explanation. I'm sure if we all can't solve it here, I won't be the only one scratching my head.  Snargle...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 15, 2013)

oh! the thing that I do a lot because I don't have a scanner is... 

to take picture of the document with a smartphone - then email the pic to a PC/whatever. I've done that with processess that required my passport - so if people accept that as a valid, I'm sure Marie Claire would accept one of their forms processed that way.


----------

